# TT Avant Rendered by Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This is interesting. More *HERE*.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

no. just, no.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I could live several lifetimes over without ever seeing something like this.. with regard to it being a TT variant.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

There are many good cars out there which were/are perfectly fine in their original iteration,only to be ruined by some arsehole thinking they could be changed or modified in some way.Automotive history is littered with such failures.
The TT is a superb Iconic Classic design in roadster and Coupe form.IMHO it should never be anything else.
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Loving RS Audis as I do I may certainly buy an RS3 Sportback or RS4 or RS6 Avant,but NEVER this ,I would have my TTRS as well
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The TT went wrong from the moment the MkII was introduced, it got even worst with the Mk3.


----------

